# Crest going out of business



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got an email from Navin the company will their doors 7-31-16. He will
Do repairs from him house at a cost. Jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Already thread in main forum.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/69018-crest-electronics-another-fallen-flag.html

Greg


----------

